# Kontakt 6? is it worth it? is it ever gonna be on sale?



## eross2121 (Feb 27, 2020)

I recently bought a kontakt library not realizing it require kontakt 6.1. I looked at the price to upgrade and it was $99. I researched, but didn’t see very much that made it worth that price point. my question is, do you guys and girls own it? is it worth upgrading? do they have sales other than summer and christmas?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah eventually upgrades will be on sale.


----------



## ComposerWannabe (Feb 27, 2020)

Does full-purchases ever go on sale?


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 27, 2020)

eross2121 said:


> I recently bought a kontakt library not realizing it require kontakt 6.1. I looked at the price to upgrade and it was $99. I researched, but didn’t see very much that made it worth that price point. my question is, do you guys and girls own it? is it worth upgrading? do they have sales other than summer and christmas?


I believe every winter upgrades are $49 (just happened a few weeks ago- in the summer the price of new copies drops to $99) and yes, most people here have it or plan on having it, since most cheaper instruments (under $99) require it. But there are more advantages, fixing or customizing instruments to work better for your workflow, creating your own instruments out of recorded samples or purchased wav packs (I’ve done this dozens of times and once you learn how, making a quick instrument- without ksp GUI coding- is reasonably simple). Even coding your own instrument GUI’s and selling them is possible, it just takes some work. All of it making Full Kontakt a worthwhile purchase.

Plus they don’t change versions every year like some other companies, Kontakt 5 was the newest for many years (to 5.8.1) until they finally released 6. So paying $49 for the upgrade on sale (or $99 new on sale during the summer sale) is well worth it if you see yourself continuing to purchase samples for the next few years. Some of my favorite instruments were under $20, but require the full version of Kontakt.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 27, 2020)

ComposerWannabe said:


> Does full-purchases ever go on sale?


It just was several weeks back, but it should come again. It definitely will be 50% off when 7 gets ready to release. I own KU11 which has Kontakt 5 so I simply upgraded to 6 for 49 bucks. I don't really use the libraries other than Noire and that's a separate charge anyway. BTW, I hooked Noire for half price on that sale and that's one of their newest patches, so hang in there, it'll come.


----------



## eross2121 (Feb 27, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah eventually upgrades will be on sale.


 great! any hint of how soon? i know you probably have more inside knowledge with Kontakt related issues than most others here. I’m just trying to decided against returning my third party library, or holding out for a sale. any info would be great. thanks


----------



## eross2121 (Feb 27, 2020)

oh really, when is kontakt 7 supposed to be released ?


PaulieDC said:


> It just was several weeks back, but it should come again. It definitely will be 50% off when 7 gets ready to release. I own KU11 which has Kontakt 5 so I simply upgraded to 6 for 49 bucks. I don't really use the libraries other than Noire and that's a separate charge anyway. BTW, I hooked Noire for half price on that sale and that's one of their newest patches, so hang in there, it'll come.


----------



## eross2121 (Feb 27, 2020)

eross2121 said:


> oh really, when is kontakt 7 supposed to be released ?


,


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 27, 2020)

eross2121 said:


> oh really, when is kontakt 7 supposed to be released ?


I don't have even the beginning of a dna strand of a clue. I just meant that they always do the 50% off thing before the next upgrade.


----------



## eross2121 (Feb 27, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> I don't have even the beginning of a dna strand of a clue. I just meant that they always do the 50% off thing before the next upgrade.


oh oh i see what your saying. true they seem to do that sometimes. I don’t know but i wish they would set it on sale now. lol


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 27, 2020)

eross2121 said:


> oh oh i see what your saying. true they seem to do that sometimes. I don’t know but i wish they would set it on sale now. lol


Yeah, I tend to talk about possibilities as fact... drives my wife nuts. I guess I get a little too "overly hopeful", lol.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 27, 2020)

Don't ask when K7 will be released, nobody knows. We're only at 6.2.2, Kontakt 5 went up to 5.8.1.


----------



## eross2121 (Mar 6, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Don't ask when K7 will be released, nobody knows. We're only at 6.2.2, Kontakt 5 went up to 5.8.1.


excellent! i’m ready to upgrade as soon as there is a sale. any idea when next sale could be. Spring break sale maybe?


----------



## LinusW (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm waiting for the Komplete 12 sale. $199 is too much :/


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 7, 2020)

eross2121 said:


> excellent! i’m ready to upgrade as soon as there is a sale. any idea when next sale could be. Spring break sale maybe?



Don't remember any NI spring sale, but they do a huge summer sale every year.


----------



## greggybud (Mar 15, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Don't remember any NI spring sale, but they do a huge summer sale every year.


Traditionally they have had a summer sale, and then shortly after, release the next upgrade.

However today I'm not sure I would count on NI's well established traditional sales. It's apparent they are going to introduce subscription, hopefuly keeping other options availaalbe. However I can't help but wonder if subscriptions will alter their normal pricing structure, plus the traditional release times.


----------

